# Citywest Today



## vandriver (12 Dec 2021)

No queues if you want a booster(over 50,and 150 days since last one)


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (12 Dec 2021)

vandriver said:


> No queues if you want a booster(over 50,and 150 days since last one)


Is that the criteria they are using there or is this a HSE thing?


----------



## Leo (13 Dec 2021)

The Citywest vaccination center is HSE run, the criteria are here.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (21 Dec 2021)

Got there at 8:10 out after  10:05 everything moved until I was told I didn't exist on any HSE system????

Anyhoo 30mins later they had set me up a new account,  and everything flowed.

Leaving the queue was huge.


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Dec 2021)

The HSE twitter feed (https://twitter.com/HSELive) is very good at updating the current queue times at each walk-in center.


----------



## Eureka101 (23 Dec 2021)

I was disappointed to discover that Punchestown walk-in vaccination clinic closed at 5pm yesterday and that it is not even open today…
I would have thought most 40-49 year olds were only finishing work around 5-5.30 and that staying open late would give more people in this cohort more of an opportunity to get their booster.
Maybe there are other factors such as vaccine availability etc which influence this limited walk-in availability in Kildare?


----------



## Leo (28 Dec 2021)

Eureka101 said:


> Maybe there are other factors such as vaccine availability etc which influence this limited walk-in availability in Kildare?


Most of the capacity of all vaccination centers was consumed with GP referrals. Some slots were being opened to the public if the GP demand levels eased.


----------

